# screen for moss wall



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i was wondering if any one used metal screen in the fish tank for a moss wall? i have aluminum screen but was not sure if it would be shrimp safe. any thoughts


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

No, it is not good .You will kill your shrimps in 6 months.Not that bad for fish with water PH 7.5 and up.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have never tried using aluminum personally but I did some research and found that it is safe above pH 5. Seachem did a study on it. Here is a link to the thread I found http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...sion/127352-small-piece-aluminum-ok-tank.html


----------



## lbacha (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah aluminum will oxidize under low ph which will then put chemicals into your tank I wouldn't recommend it I would stick with more enert metals like stainless although some stainless will oxidize under certain conditions (usually highly conductive electrolyte like salt water) plastic is also an option look for the mesh they use to keep leaves out of gutters you will need to anchor it since it may float but it will work and is non toxic

Len


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

from what i have read so far it should be ok but will do more reading thanks for the link zapins. it lead me to another link that says it does not become toxit untill the ph gets below 5


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

Food grade plastic is the way to go. I would find some plastic mesh netting, like the kind that oranges and lemons come in from the supermarket. Cut two rectangles about the same size and sandwich the moss between them. Hang some inert weights on the bottom and hang it on the side of your tank.


----------



## mjbn (Jan 1, 2012)

I used a plastic mesh bathroom sponge. I cut the middle string and it unwinded to a couple feet of mesh.


----------



## SHWAGert (Nov 10, 2011)

Window screen has worked amazingly well for me for years. It's shrimp safe, cheap, easy to find, and I found it to be much easier to make into a moss wall than any metal wire I tried.


----------



## DeChaoOrdo (Jan 7, 2012)

Fiberglass window screen would probably work betterr than aluminum window screen, so long as its well rinsed before hand just in case they coat it with something water soluble. In higher pHs the aluminum oxides with become aluminum hydroxides, which would be a pollution risk. Most fiberglass screens are a carbon fibers so even if the source leeches into the water it shouldn't be harmful with regular water changes.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Oct 20, 2009)

i used fiberglass window screen without any problems


----------



## moi (Jan 4, 2012)

you can use plastic gutter gaurd mesh..you can find it at home depot/lowes in ther gutter section..it comes in a roll..about 8 inches wide and a fairly long roll ,14"-3/8" mesh size..for cheap too.HTH


----------



## blue thumb (Mar 30, 2010)

I used stainless steel mesh wrapped with green Tulle fabric.


----------



## nakigara (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm generally really hesitant to use any uncoated metal in an aquarium.

try checking a local craft store (like michaels, jo-ann's, or ben franklin, or even just the craft department in your local walmart/kmart/target/whatever). for plastic canvas - I think it's what they use for needlestich or something, and I believe it has a history of being used for aquarium DIY projects. pretty sure it's just straight up nylon or polyethylene or something, but not certain.

and, if I remember, I believe the grid size is pretty similar to what you typically see in window screen.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

?Moss wall and no CO2 can it happen??


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I've used fiberglass window screen in some vivariums I've built for dart frogs with no problems, but for aquariums I generally go with loofahs* ("lather builders"). They're great, and work really really well. Just cut them up and you're good to go, plus, they're like a buck at any general store. Can't beat that.

*Note: These are not "true" loofahs (which are actually organisms), these are the plasticy multi-colored ones that you see commonly.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i ended up using the plastic canvas for the back and bath scrubby netting over the top. i dont like the canvas over the top of the mass cause of how thick it is and sometimes causes die back for a while befor good growth. yes a moss wall with out co2. takes alot longer but moss does not need co2 to grow. i made a small one out of christmas moss and will get pics soon as its starting to grow now.


----------

